# What's wrong with my Mooer ge150/Behringer MPA40 setup?



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

Attached is a picture of me Mooer GE150. I tried running it through the Xenyx 502 and running that into the Behringer MPA40 at, didn't work. Then I tried running it directly into the MPA40BT, also didn't work. I tried switching cables around, I tried turning the Cabinet simulator off, no joy. I feel like I'm missing some fundamental music equipment theory here and it's keeping me from making all this work. Previously, I would run my Hotone mojo attack into either the Xenyx or into the Behringer MPA40 and that would work just fine. What is different about this Mooer GE 150 that's making this not work, and what do I need to make it work? If the MPA 40 is the problem, would someone be able to suggest gear that will allow me to make this work and plug in a mixer or other stuff?

The ge150 works when I plug it into my boss katana with the amp and cab sim turned off. It also works fine when I plug my headphones into the unit.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

How are you plugging the mooer into the Behringer?
Picture?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jfd986 said:


> Attached is a picture of my Mooer GE150. I tried running it through the Xenyx 502 and running that into the Behringer MPA 40BT, didn't work. Then I tried running it directly into the MPA 40BT, also didn't work. I tried switching cables around, I tried turning the Cabinet simulator off, no joy.


@jfd986 The above is not showing for those of us using the "dark" mode (or whatever it officially known as).


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> How are you plugging the mooer into the Behringer?
> Picture?


I have an instrument cable running from the ge150 left/mono output port straight into the Behringer MPA40 "mic 1" instrument/XLR port. Mooer just told me this is happening because the GE150 has no power amp, but I thought the Behringer speaker would take care of that ? Or the Xenyx 502? Looking into this today.

I am going to try to edit the initial post so that the entire thing comes through.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

SO, update for everyone.

I called Long and McQuade and the rep insisted my speaker has a power amp. He was like "guaranteed this will work". So then he told me to test everything.

I unplugged everything, and I plugged my guitar into the speaker first. Worked. Tried all the cables. They all worked. Then I plugged a cable from the speaker into the output jack of the GE 150, and that seemed "live" as such, and then plugged another cable from my GE150 into the guitar. And now everything works.

So to recap, I did the Exact same plugging in I did last night, just in a different order, aland with "testing" the instrument cables first..
And now everything works. And still nothing makes sense to me.

The only thing I can think of is stuff that doesn't really make sense, but that I wanna run by you guys anyway.


Last night, the Bluetooth function of the speaker had kicked in when I was trying all this out. I later turned it off , but it still didn't work
Last night, I didn't "test out" the guitar and cables before plugging this all in. I just plugged it in and figured hell, it's gonna work. Today the specific order was, turn off the Bluetooth on my phone, then test the guitar, then power on everything and then plug the speaker into the Mooer ge150, then the instrument into the Mooer.

Does the order of all this and the testing of the guitar into the multi-instrument port on the Behringer somehow matter? Sounds superstitious to me, don't know if this has any bearing on whether or not things are supposed to just work when they go together.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

It could be the bluetooth if it had paired and you weren't really streaming any music through the pairing. Not sure if the Behringer can make simultaneous connections or what not. Either way, glad it's working now!


----------

